
Bank of England hacked? - GrumpyNl
https://www.bankofengland.co.uk/news/2019/december/boe-statement-boe-press-conferences-audio-feed
======
daddylonglegs
The best kind of hack: The victim pays you in exchange for them trusting you
with their information; you are then free to use and misuse that information
in ways the victim did not intend and will not be told about. These days, even
if you pay for a service you are still the product, even if you are the Bank
of England.

